# What speed do you travel at with a bike trailer?



## MtnHound (May 20, 2012)

Kind of curious about this. I seen one post where this person was towing pretty fast. Faster than my gut tells me I would with my GD. 

How about you? How fast do you usually tow yours?

Thanks.


----------



## bikes&berries (Jun 20, 2012)

Average of 15-16mph taken up to 22mph.


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

Never took the trailer very fast. Most of them state not to exceed 10 - 15 mph or so. I did, however, take the trail-a-bike pretty fast once. Down a really steep hill, and I was braking pretty hard, we hit 37 mph. Thankfully, they're very stable, so it wasn't even really scary.


----------



## yogidave (Aug 9, 2006)

*With out Chariot....*

We'd go 15-20, faster on DH... now the kids are too big and it's for sale.

Chariots are very sturdy and have a low center of gravity. There are different models, but the one we have has fairly good wheels and bearings and secures to the frame very well, so it's easy to go fast (though not so much uphill with 2 kids !).

My 8yo son goes as fast as he can at all times on his 20" MTB (soon to switch to 24"):cornut:

My 5yo daughter rides the tag a long and constantly yells at me to go faster...:devil:


----------



## Justin Credible (May 10, 2011)

Are you guys on dirt? Or pavement?


----------



## MtnHound (May 20, 2012)

Most of my trips have been on paved trails with a few minor excursions on wider trails. Paved bike trails I haven't done better than 15 maybe 17 mph tops. Maybe after she's a bit older I'll try go a bit faster.


----------



## jamerson9 (May 1, 2012)

When I was towing 15mph tops. Have to take into consideration braking. Once had to brake hard to avoid kids on the bike path, after that didn't feel comfortable going fast.

I suppose depends on how stable towing bike is, I was on my road bike which wasn't the ideal puller bike.


----------



## yogidave (Aug 9, 2006)

I use an older hard tail MTB with disc brakes because I think the discs help manage the extra momentum of the trailer or tag-along.

On dirt, I'm pretty slow, but it feel like I get a good resistance workout. On flat pavement, 15mph is sustainable.


----------



## Davidenko (Feb 18, 2009)

Chariot cougar1: low center of gravity, rolls good, keeps straight line. With 30lbs (14kg) 2yo:
- on level paved surfaces: 20mph,
- on forest smooth pahts with some roots, stones and small rocks: up to 15mph,
- on paved smooth road (asphalt) down the slope: 40mph no problem.


----------



## Hammer21 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have a Columbia trailer and regularly pull both my girls(2&5) 20ish on bike paths around town. You get some pretty nasty looks when you pass someone pulling 2 kids close to 80 lbs. with trailer.


----------



## Levi_501 (Apr 24, 2012)

I generally go (on the road) 15-17mph, but have been upto 21!

I would like to see how fast I can take it, but perhaps not with my son in it!


----------



## mtbRevolution (Aug 10, 2012)

Did about 12-13mph average on curvy meter wide gravel tracks with the Croozer 737 in tow. It's very stable and controllable at speeds. I expected it to pull by C-dale from side to side as I took the curves but to my surprise, no. These high end trailers are worth every cent if you want to enjoy towing your kids around. You can pick up a decent second hand one from eBay etc.


----------

